# CHLOE Marcie Satchel "Small"- New Size!!!



## WillWordForBags

Greetings my fellow CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL bag lovers.
 I recently came upon a seemingly NEW size for the Marcie Satchel called SMALL Marcie which retails for $1,750 (so about $250 less than the Medium). Or maybe it's a size they used to have an came back?? Does anyone know?
 It seems to be larger than the MINI but smaller than the MEDIUM. SO far, I've seen it available for pre-order from Neimans, Saks and Bergdorfs. And of course, the CHLOE website as well. Is this 

Now, as exciting as this new size seems to be, because it would be the perfect size since the Medium can be a bit big and heavy now that smaller bags are IN, and the Mini really is too tiny for all of the essentials (there always seemed to be such huge size gap between Medium and Mini), I'm not getting my hopes up until I see someone wearing it or I see it myself IRL.

The Nordstrom and Neimans website both have measurements that describe this bag to be about 2 inches smaller  than the Medium. Now, the actual CHLOE site shows a different, smaller set of measurements for the Small Marcie (which sounds a lot like the Mini)  so I am still wondering what this is about.

Then I did decided that this Marcie Mystery had to be solved somehow, so I courageously volunteered to order one (TAN) on pre-order from Neimans.
I was supposed to be on a lifetime bag ban after my crazy Balenciaga/Givenchy streak this year but I had to do it for for the sake of humanity and all PF Chloe Marcie lovers!  You can thank me later.
She's supposed to arrive by early November 2017, fingers crossed.
So, in the meantime, if anyone out there has actually purchased this amazing new size or has seen it, please POST a photo so we can start drooling and planning our next credit card damage!
I'm posting the model photos from Saks so we can compare the supposed dimension difference on a 5'5'' frame. First one is the MEDIUM, and second one is the SMALL.
From the pic, it seems like a CHLOE Marcie Dream come true!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

I preordered the plum from Neimans...we shall see in the Spring!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Oh wow till the Spring? Plum is so gorgeous. Congrats! Saks has them set for March but Neimans told me no later than November 15th, so I'll keep you posted. I keep thinking it's probably just a new name for the MINI but in the pictures and dimensions it does seem to be bigger so here's hoping.


----------



## NaNaLA

I'm very interested in this bag too and considering purchasing in a month or two. I'd be curious to hear if an iPhone 7+ fits in the exterior front pocket!


----------



## WillWordForBags

NaNaLA said:


> I'm very interested in this bag too and considering purchasing in a month or two. I'd be curious to hear if an iPhone 7+ fits in the exterior front pocket!



I know! Good question.  I'm dying to see and try this new size. [emoji1374][emoji848] Can't wait for that shipping update which should take about another two weeks. I'll keep you posted. [emoji38]


----------



## Cicci783

I’m curious to see the new size!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Oh wow...this looks promising!! I would love the new size, I hope it’s true. Thanks for taking one for the team  haha! Can’t wait to see it


----------



## Rani

Can't wait to hear more about this size Marcie and see some pics. Feeling excited, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2cello

Agree, this is the perfect size.  Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Mustwork4bags said:


> Oh wow...this looks promising!! I would love the new size, I hope it’s true. Thanks for taking one for the team  haha! Can’t wait to see it


My pleasure! I can't wait to see it either!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Rani said:


> Can't wait to hear more about this size Marcie and see some pics. Feeling excited, thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. Still waiting till November 5th so the torture is almost over! lol.


----------



## WillWordForBags

2cello said:


> Agree, this is the perfect size.  Can't wait to see yours.


Me too!


----------



## WillWordForBags

I found this pic today on 24 Sevres for the Marcie Small and the size looks quite heavenly. The research shall continue...


----------



## WillWordForBags

And this one too from Net a Porter:


----------



## WillWordForBags

More sizing references for the new small size. Medium to the left, new small to the right. 
Perfect difference.


----------



## elation

Wow, thanks for sharing! I love the Marcie line and I think I've found a new dream bag...


----------



## WillWordForBags

elation said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing! I love the Marcie line and I think I've found a new dream bag...



You're so welcome. It seriously looks like a dream bag. You're so right. And the tan seems perfect in that size and model for the 70's obsession I got going on right now. It's all hippie glam for me these days. [emoji23]


----------



## WillWordForBags

Here's the grey version from the Chloe website:


----------



## WillWordForBags

Here's the side by side comparison:
View attachment 3860467


----------



## WillWordForBags




----------



## NaNaLA

So I tried on the bag at my Nordstrom yesterday and it’s a great size for me IMO (5’5”, 135 lbs). The pocket under the flap fit my iPhone 7+ but at an angle (not perfectly horizontal or vertical).  Functionally I could still close the flap flat and the iPhone was secure. Planning to purchase next month!  Now I have to decide on color...


----------



## WillWordForBags

NaNaLA said:


> So I tried on the bag at my Nordstrom yesterday and it’s a great size for me IMO (5’5”, 135 lbs). The pocket under the flap fit my iPhone 7+ but at an angle (not perfectly horizontal or vertical).  Functionally I could still close the flap flat and the iPhone was secure. Planning to purchase next month!  Now I have to decide on color...



I love that you tried it on! I actually got mine today!!! I cancelled the Neimans order cause I realized Bergdorfs had it IN STOCK and plus I saved on the tax so it was a no brainer! I have to say I am absolutely in love with this bag. I got the tan and in this color it just looks like a 70's glam boho dream come true.
The size is absolutely perfect because it carries all of my essentials which is still quite a lot and there's space left over, but the bag it not too big like the medium which always seemed a bit too bulky for evening or travel. 
This SMALL size is as good at is sounds. I will post pics tomorrow cause at this hour, I look like I've been hit by a train! 
I am so excited that you're getting it next month and I would recommend the TAN. It just looks so rich and lovely in the tan. Such a perfect color for all seasons and it goes with everything. Do post pics when you have yours and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

WillWordForBags said:


> I love that you tried it on! I actually got mine today!!! I cancelled the Neimans order cause I realized Bergdorfs had it IN STOCK and plus I saved on the tax so it was a no brainer! I have to say I am absolutely in love with this bag. I got the tan and in this color it just looks like a 70's glam boho dream come true.
> The size is absolutely perfect because it carries all of my essentials which is still quite a lot and there's space left over, but the bag it not too big like the medium which always seemed a bit too bulky for evening or travel.
> This SMALL size is as good at is sounds. I will post pics tomorrow cause at this hour, I look like I've been hit by a train!
> I am so excited that you're getting it next month and I would recommend the TAN. It just looks so rich and lovely in the tan. Such a perfect color for all seasons and it goes with everything. Do post pics when you have yours and thanks for sharing!





NEED to see pics!! Haha! I'm drooling and want to see one IRL  did you get a wallet to match? I was just curious if the long wallet fit? Congrats ladies on your new beauties.


----------



## Rani

WillWordForBags said:


> I love that you tried it on! I actually got mine today!!! I cancelled the Neimans order cause I realized Bergdorfs had it IN STOCK and plus I saved on the tax so it was a no brainer! I have to say I am absolutely in love with this bag. I got the tan and in this color it just looks like a 70's glam boho dream come true.
> The size is absolutely perfect because it carries all of my essentials which is still quite a lot and there's space left over, but the bag it not too big like the medium which always seemed a bit too bulky for evening or travel.
> This SMALL size is as good at is sounds. I will post pics tomorrow cause at this hour, I look like I've been hit by a train!
> I am so excited that you're getting it next month and I would recommend the TAN. It just looks so rich and lovely in the tan. Such a perfect color for all seasons and it goes with everything. Do post pics when you have yours and thanks for sharing!


Congrats! Would love to see some pics!


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

is this the marcie baby size?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

i wanted the large size for so long and it was always out of stock.  then i saw a medium on sale and grabbed it.  not a single regret.  in hindsight the large may be too big for me. 

now in very interested in the small.  
the mini was too little.    the small seems like perfection.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Rani said:


> Congrats! Would love to see some pics!



I promise to post pics this weekend. You’ll melt. [emoji7]


----------



## WillWordForBags

SugahSweetTee said:


> i wanted the large size for so long and it was always out of stock.  then i saw a medium on sale and grabbed it.  not a single regret.  in hindsight the large may be too big for me.
> 
> now in very interested in the small.
> the mini was too little.    the small seems like perfection.



It IS perfection really. I’ll post pics and even do a review soon on video cause this bag is too awesome. Soon, I promise. [emoji38]


----------



## WillWordForBags

dawnperiwinkle said:


> is this the marcie baby size?



No. This is a the small size. Bigger than the mini. Perfect actually.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Mustwork4bags said:


> NEED to see pics!! Haha! I'm drooling and want to see one IRL  did you get a wallet to match? I was just curious if the long wallet fit? Congrats ladies on your new beauties.



Pics soon, promised!


----------



## WillWordForBags

Sorry I took so long but here are the pics of my absolutely stunning Chloe Marcie SMALL satchel in beautiful warm Tan. 
This size is truly perfect. Still very spacious for every day essentials but small enough to be comfortable for travel and weekends and even cute enough for evening outings. All in all, it’s a one size fits all bag. 
This one still fits under the arm too so you can still wear it 3 ways. 
And I cannot stop drooling over this tan. It’s so 70’s and bohemian and goes with every single thing in my closet. So needless to say I’m madly in love with her and cannot wait to get it in black one day. [emoji23][emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## elation

Amazing! It sounds like a dream!! Congratulations [emoji4]



WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 3873372
> View attachment 3873373
> 
> Sorry I took so long but here are the pics of my absolutely stunning Chloe Marcie SMALL satchel in beautiful warm Tan.
> This size is truly perfect. Still very spacious for every day essentials but small enough to be comfortable for travel and weekends and even cute enough for evening outings. All in all, it’s a one size fits all bag.
> This one still fits under the arm too so you can still wear it 3 ways.
> And I cannot stop drooling over this tan. It’s so 70’s and bohemian and goes with every single thing in my closet. So needless to say I’m madly in love with her and cannot wait to get it in black one day. [emoji23][emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## WillWordForBags

Thank you! It really is. [emoji41]


----------



## Rani

WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 3873372
> View attachment 3873373
> 
> Sorry I took so long but here are the pics of my absolutely stunning Chloe Marcie SMALL satchel in beautiful warm Tan.
> This size is truly perfect. Still very spacious for every day essentials but small enough to be comfortable for travel and weekends and even cute enough for evening outings. All in all, it’s a one size fits all bag.
> This one still fits under the arm too so you can still wear it 3 ways.
> And I cannot stop drooling over this tan. It’s so 70’s and bohemian and goes with every single thing in my closet. So needless to say I’m madly in love with her and cannot wait to get it in black one day. [emoji23][emoji7][emoji39]


Looks great on you!


----------



## luciezilla

WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 3873372
> View attachment 3873373
> 
> Sorry I took so long but here are the pics of my absolutely stunning Chloe Marcie SMALL satchel in beautiful warm Tan.
> This size is truly perfect. Still very spacious for every day essentials but small enough to be comfortable for travel and weekends and even cute enough for evening outings. All in all, it’s a one size fits all bag.
> This one still fits under the arm too so you can still wear it 3 ways.
> And I cannot stop drooling over this tan. It’s so 70’s and bohemian and goes with every single thing in my closet. So needless to say I’m madly in love with her and cannot wait to get it in black one day. [emoji23][emoji7][emoji39]




OMG It is perfect!!!! I was saving up for a Lexa but I think I'm going to have to go for a Small Marcie in Cashmere Grey first...!!!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

So beautiful!! Love it with the boots too! Oh man, I just can't decide what color. Thx for the pics!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Hmmm...still think it is too big for my tastes.  I love my mini satchel.  I wish they would bring back the mini size.


----------



## WillWordForBags

luciezilla said:


> OMG It is perfect!!!! I was saving up for a Lexa but I think I'm going to have to go for a Small Marcie in Cashmere Grey first...!!!



Yes! Ideally, I’d have this bag in all colors. I’m more of a black or tan girl but this cashmere grey has always been so beautiful to me. You must grab it before they sell out. [emoji2]


----------



## WillWordForBags

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Hmmm...still think it is too big for my tastes.  I love my mini satchel.  I wish they would bring back the mini size.



It is still a spacious bag, yes. For me the Mini is too small but I know it’s perfect for essentials. Try Ebay. They usually have some minis on there, although pricey. [emoji53][emoji3]


----------



## WillWordForBags

Mustwork4bags said:


> So beautiful!! Love it with the boots too! Oh man, I just can't decide what color. Thx for the pics!



You are so very welcome. 
I ordered the boots to match the bag but it’s slighty less warm and rich so the color looks a bit different. Got them for so cheap I didn’t care. Still wore them and they look great. Thanks for the love. [emoji813]️


----------



## WillWordForBags

Rani said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you, love! [emoji8]


----------



## luciezilla

WillWordForBags said:


> Yes! Ideally, I’d have this bag in all colors. I’m more of a black or tan girl but this cashmere grey has always been so beautiful to me. You must grab it before they sell out. [emoji2]




already ordered and it should be with me before the end of the week!! I will post pics...!!!


----------



## _sunshine_

I LOVE this bag!  That brown is lovely! I've been eyeing it for over a month and I finally broke down and bought it today in grey.  It says it will ship on or before March of next year, so who knows!  But I LOVE the grey color.  They have the large here locally, but I am trying to get away from huge bags.  My shoulders cant take it anymore! Sorry for the rambling, but I'm so excited!


----------



## _sunshine_

OMG it's here!!!  I LOVE this bag!  The color is just what I need!  It's the perfect size since I am trying to get away from tote bags.  I can fit my phone in the inside side pocket and will keep my car key in the front slot with a lip gloss.  I can't wait to carry her this weekend.


----------



## luciezilla

_sunshine_ said:


> OMG it's here!!!  I LOVE this bag!  The color is just what I need!  It's the perfect size since I am trying to get away from tote bags.  I can fit my phone in the inside side pocket and will keep my car key in the front slot with a lip gloss.  I can't wait to carry her this weekend.


OMG We got the same one!!!!
Mine was supposed to arrive today but apparently there were delays in the chunnel    it arrives Monday!!!
Looks gorgeous and I'm even more excited for mine to arrive now!!


----------



## Oliveandchloe

Can you post the dimensions? For some reason Saks has it listed as 8" x 8" x 8", yet everywhere I look its listed as 11”W x 9 ½”H x 4”D.


----------



## Miss World

WillWordForBags said:


> View attachment 3873372
> View attachment 3873373
> 
> Sorry I took so long but here are the pics of my absolutely stunning Chloe Marcie SMALL satchel in beautiful warm Tan.
> This size is truly perfect. Still very spacious for every day essentials but small enough to be comfortable for travel and weekends and even cute enough for evening outings. All in all, it’s a one size fits all bag.
> This one still fits under the arm too so you can still wear it 3 ways.
> And I cannot stop drooling over this tan. It’s so 70’s and bohemian and goes with every single thing in my closet. So needless to say I’m madly in love with her and cannot wait to get it in black one day. [emoji23][emoji7][emoji39]


Looks great on you. Love the size, doesn’t look too big but still roomy. The leather and colour on your bag looks divine.


----------



## WillWordForBags

Miss World said:


> Looks great on you. Love the size, doesn’t look too big but still roomy. The leather and colour on your bag looks divine.


Thank you my love. I actually have yet to wear it.   Just haven't had a chance.


----------



## WillWordForBags

GIRLS! I love this bag so much and recommend it to anyone. I personally never had the chance to wear mine and I'm debating whether to return it or sell it (I could sell it to a lucky lady since I got it at a discount and she could take advantage of that. I don't want a profit. ) because I have been wearing my bigger totes for work and then gravitate towards my Pandora Mini or my Balenciaga Small City for the weekends. But this bag so stunning and the color is the Love of my life so I realized that I actually wanted the now "Small" Crossbody which used to be called the "Mini" Crossbody (pic included), and actually ordered it and got it and I'm in love too. It's a Chloe Marcie love triangle. 
SO now I have them both but the way my lifestyle is right now, I feel like I'm going to get more use out of the Mini since I need bigger bags for work right now (Laptop, etc) and then on weekends I kind of just want to carry my phone, card holder and chapstick... And as much as I don't want to give up my Marcie Small, I'm also NOT a Kardashian and cannot afford to have a $1750 plus tax bag just lounging in my closet... Nor is it humane with her.
Ugh!
HELP!!!


----------



## goldencheeks

WillWordForBags said:


> GIRLS! I love this bag so much and recommend it to anyone. I personally never had the chance to wear mine and I'm debating whether to return it or sell it (I could sell it to a lucky lady since I got it at a discount and she could take advantage of that. I don't want a profit. ) because I have been wearing my bigger totes for work and then gravitate towards my Pandora Mini or my Balenciaga Small City for the weekends. But this bag so stunning and the color is the Love of my life so I realized that I actually wanted the now "Small" Crossbody which used to be called the "Mini" Crossbody (pic included), and actually ordered it and got it and I'm in love too. It's a Chloe Marcie love triangle.
> SO now I have them both but the way my lifestyle is right now, I feel like I'm going to get more use out of the Mini since I need bigger bags for work right now (Laptop, etc) and then on weekends I kind of just want to carry my phone, card holder and chapstick... And as much as I don't want to give up my Marcie Small, I'm also NOT a Kardashian and cannot afford to have a $1750 plus tax bag just lounging in my closet... Nor is it humane with her.
> Ugh!
> HELP!!!


I love that tan mini! let me know if you decide to sell her.


----------



## sundreamer

I want this bag so badly! It seems like the perfect every day bag and would be so functional for vacation. Can anyone help me decide on color? I am torn between the nude blush and cashmere grey.  I think the grey would be the safer choice, but feel it may be too boring for my wardrobe? I wear a lot of muted colors already. The pink is beautiful, but worry it wouldn't be versatile enough to be "the one bag" I'd take on vacation? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Luvnlife

I just purchased a Chloe Marcie satchel in Small in black and love it. What a great size, as I don’t care that much in my bags. I’ve always been a silver person, but love the look of the gold against the black. Do any of you know what the code means found inside the pocket?  I’ve posted a picture. I know it’s authentic, as I purchased it from Saks and it does have that authenticity card in it, but that does not have any numbers or a code on it. Guess I  was looking for a series of numbers like Louis Vuitton uses. Anyone know what the code means that I posted?  Thanks so much.


----------



## madforchloe

WillWordForBags said:


> More sizing references for the new small size. Medium to the left, new small to the right.
> Perfect difference.


Does anyone know the name of the color on the small Marcie there on the right? It is gorgeous!


----------



## madforchloe

WillWordForBags said:


> More sizing references for the new small size. Medium to the left, new small to the right.
> Perfect difference.



Anyone know the name of the color on the small Marcie satchel on the right in the pic? It is gorgeous!


----------



## GemsBerry

madforchloe said:


> Anyone know the name of the color on the small Marcie satchel on the right in the pic? It is gorgeous!


it's classic color Nut apparently


----------



## Pollybella

Hi everyone. So I just bought a new "small" Marcie in the 25cm width, tan colour from David Jones online. And finally received it yesterday. I noticed that the internal slip pocket is sewn on a diagonal (unlike two other Medium Marcie bags that I have), so that the shape of the internal pocket is like a triangle. Is this "normal" for the new small size or does this sound strange? I thought it was odd because the authenticity card  was poking out the top of the pocket when I first opened up the bag and removed the stuffing. I would like to know if anyone else has the same experience, or does this sound like a defect and I should return it? Otherwise I absolutely love this "new" small size. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Luvnlife

Pollybella said:


> Hi everyone. So I just bought a new "small" Marcie in the 25cm width, tan colour from David Jones online. And finally received it yesterday. I noticed that the internal slip pocket is sewn on a diagonal (unlike two other Medium Marcie bags that I have), so that the shape of the internal pocket is like a triangle. Is this "normal" for the new small size or does this sound strange? I thought it was odd because the authenticity card  was poking out the top of the pocket when I first opened up the bag and removed the stuffing. I would like to know if anyone else has the same experience, or does this sound like a defect and I should return it? Otherwise I absolutely love this "new" small size. Thanks for your help!!



I have the small Marcie satchel and there are two interior pockets on mine. One is for the phone and has a snap on either side of the pocket and the other is a zippered pocket. The zippered pocket is a rectangle and measures approximately 6” by 6”.  There is another small pocket under the flap on the outside of the bag.  My bag is about 10 months old. I guess it’s possible they changed the design.


----------



## Pollybella

Luvnlife said:


> I have the small Marcie satchel and there are two interior pockets on mine. One is for the phone and has a snap on either side of the pocket and the other is a zippered pocket. The zippered pocket is a rectangle and measures approximately 6” by 6”.  There is another small pocket under the flap on the outside of the bag.  My bag is about 10 months old. I guess it’s possible they changed the design.



thanks for your reply!! This is the exact bag that I purchased. I wonder if anyone else has a similar situation with the internal zipped pocket?


----------



## Lulu729

Hi! The date tag on my Small Marcie in Nut says 03-19 and has the usual square zippered pocket. Might the pocket on yours be a factory or QA defect? Did you try getting in touch with the website's Customer Service department to verify?


----------



## Pollybella

Lulu729 said:


> Hi! The date tag on my Small Marcie in Nut says 03-19 and has the usual square zippered pocket. Might the pocket on yours be a factory or QA defect? Did you try getting in touch with the website's Customer Service department to verify?



Thanks for your reply! I had a better inspection of the bag when I returned from overseas. It ends up the pocket is totally fine, it was just internally scrunched up (if that makes sense). I am so glad because I didn't want to return it. I love it so much. Thanks for all your replies, I feel a bit silly now [emoji15]


----------



## Luvnlife

Pollybella said:


> Thanks for your reply! I had a better inspection of the bag when I returned from overseas. It ends up the pocket is totally fine, it was just internally scrunched up (if that makes sense). I am so glad because I didn't want to return it. I love it so much. Thanks for all your replies, I feel a bit silly now [emoji15]



Glad you figured it out. It’s. Great bag. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

I've fallen love with a Marcie small double handle bag in a high class Chloé concessionaire shop.
The color is a gorgeous very dark red/purple. Does anyone know of this color? I've checked he Chloé official site and there is no mention of this color.
Could this be a seasonal color? I'd be grateful for any help on because they're holding only the bag for me till tomorrow lunchtime and I'd love to buy it.


----------



## Roie55

LuckyBitch said:


> I've fallen love with a Marcie small double handle bag in a high class Chloé concessionaire shop.
> The color is a gorgeous very dark red/purple. Does anyone know of this color? I've checked he Chloé official site and there is no mention of this color.
> Could this be a seasonal color? I'd be grateful for any help on because they're holding only the bag for me till tomorrow lunchtime and I'd love to buy it.


i have a very dark plum/purple large marcie - its some years old now.


----------



## GemsBerry

LuckyBitch said:


> I've fallen love with a Marcie small double handle bag in a high class Chloé concessionaire shop.
> The color is a gorgeous very dark red/purple. Does anyone know of this color? I've checked he Chloé official site and there is no mention of this color.
> Could this be a seasonal color? I'd be grateful for any help on because they're holding only the bag for me till tomorrow lunchtime and I'd love to buy it.


Yes, since you mention specifically _Small _which was introduced in 2018 it's Inense Violine, Burnt Brown or Black Raisin (that in smooth skin with contrast stitching).
but if you refer to Medium, historically colours were Cocoa, Plum, Berry Cupcake, Wild Purple, Burgundy, Intense Violine, Burnt Brown, Black Raisin.


----------



## LuckyBitch

GemsBerry said:


> Yes, since you mention specifically _Small _which was introduced in 2018 it's Inense Violine, Burnt Brown or Black Raisin (that in smooth skin with contrast stitching).
> but if you refer to Medium, historically colours were Cocoa, Plum, Berry Cupcake, Wild Purple, Burgundy, Intense Violine, Burnt Brown, Black Raisin.



Thanks so much! I think it could be burnt brown. It was difficult to tell under the shop lights and it was dark outside. I'm going over to the shop this morning to see what the color looks like in daylight. It's was love at first sight yesterday...


----------



## LuckyBitch

Roie55 said:


> i have a very dark plum/purple large marcie - its some years old now.


Thanks for replying. I'll be checking the color this morning.


----------



## galex101404

Does anyone have comparison pictures of the small marcie vs mini? Thanks in advance! ❤️


----------



## Elisabag

sundreamer said:


> I want this bag so badly! It seems like the perfect every day bag and would be so functional for vacation. Can anyone help me decide on color? I am torn between the nude blush and cashmere grey.  I think the grey would be the safer choice, but feel it may be too boring for my wardrobe? I wear a lot of muted colors already. The pink is beautiful, but worry it wouldn't be versatile enough to be "the one bag" I'd take on vacation? Thank you in advance!


Hi. I know it’s been years but I am in the same ”predicament“. Which Color did you choose?


----------



## Roie55

galex101404 said:


> Does anyone have comparison pictures of the small marcie vs mini? Thanks in advance! ❤


no pics but i squealed when i saw in store, its about the size of a large grapefruit
20cm W x 16cm H x 8cm D


----------



## sundreamer

Elisabag said:


> Hi. I know it’s been years but I am in the same ”predicament“. Which Color did you choose?


I got the cashmere grey!


----------



## Elisabag

sundreamer said:


> I got the cashmere grey!


How beautiful! Thanks for responding.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

GemsBerry said:


> Oui, puisque vous mentionnez spécifiquement _Small _ qui a été introduit en 2018, c'est Inense Violine, Burnt Brown ou Black Raisin (celui en peau lisse avec surpiqûres contrastées).
> mais si vous vous référez au moyen, les couleurs étaient historiquement le cacao, la prune, le petit gâteau aux baies, le violet sauvage, le bordeaux, la violine intense, le brun brûlé et le raisin noir.
> [/CITATION]
> Waw vous connaissez parfaitement les coloris Chloé ! J'aurais besoin d'un conseil à ce propos car j'ai pour but de trouver le marcie medium satchel parfait pour moi, mon Holy Grail en matière de sac, et j'hésite fortement entre burgundy et burnt brown, ne les ayant pas vu IRL. Sachant que je vis dans une région chaude et ensoleillée la moitié de l'année et je voudrais me servir du sac toutes saisons et je n'aimerais pas qu'il apparaît rouge vif sous le soleil (aime les bordeaux foncés, profonds et subtils) .
> Je ne veux pas me tromper ! Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, thank you, I love burgundy shades in Marcie. I have these pics if it helps - top Burnt brown, right Intense violine, left Plum. I also had Cocoa (close to Burnt brown) with more brown and Wild Purple (closer to Intense violine) with more purple. So I'd say Burgundy or Plum are colors with more red. And there's another color with even more red called Dark Velvet (2nd pic).


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Oh my goodness! What a treasure you have...


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you. Some are sold already, I couldn't justify holding on several similar colors. I only have Intense Violine and this Arecola- more pinkish red like raspberry.


----------



## cathmenaney

Hello, first time posting here & hope this is the right place. Ive just received my long lusted after small marcie satchel in tan but am a bit disappointed in the leather as it’s quite stiff …will it soften with use ? I thought it would be more squishy…TIA


----------



## justm3

cathmenaney said:


> Hello, first time posting here & hope this is the right place. Ive just received my long lusted after small marcie satchel in tan but am a bit disappointed in the leather as it’s quite stiff …will it soften with use ? I thought it would be more squishy…TIA


I have had mine (same size and color) since maybe October or November. It has softened a little, but I don't use it everyday. I would imagine that it would only get softer with more use. Hope that helps!


----------



## Elisabag

Hi! Chloe recently made some changes to the Marcie, including a slightly different leather. I wonder if this alteration explains what you are experiencing. 

In any event, I hope it softens a bit and that you are able to enjoy your new bag. It’s a beauty!


----------



## natalieh38

If you get the original model it is softer. There will be studs near the handle and studs on the zipper pull. Anyone know if an iPad will fit in the small?


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Up  I have the same question, what fits in plus can it be carried on the shoulder ? Thanks


----------



## myfirstname

Is this the new small size or is this the mini? 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/chloe-leather-marcie-shoulder-bag-dk5wo


----------



## Luvnlife

myfirstname said:


> Is this the new small size or is this the mini?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/chloe-leather-marcie-shoulder-bag-dk5wo





myfirstname said:


> Is this the new small size or is this the mini?
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/chloe-leather-marcie-shoulder-bag-dk5wo




This is the small size. It’s a great size and holds so much. I love using mine. The mini is really tiny. I can pack a lot in the small size if I need to. Great for traveling and I especially love that it sits flat on my body when worn crossbody


----------



## natalieh38

The website said Chloe marcie small.. but cut off. So the bag I ordered was the medium size, not the small. Small apparently meant “small pebble leather” but nonetheless I got the beautiful pottery green colour and it is STUNNING olive colour. The bag was quite comfortable and fit so much without being bulky like the LV artsy. I also saved $700 buying from baltini (Italian far fetch) the original model has rivets and puddle leather. The new model doesn’t have the rivets and is more structured. Pay attention if that’s a make or break deal for you! The zipper on the orginal model does not bother me at all. This is soooo pretty!! The sunglasses are balenciaga, also came from Italy (24S)


----------



## IntheOcean

natalieh38 said:


> The website said Chloe marcie small.. but cut off. So the bag I ordered was the medium size, not the small. Small apparently meant “small pebble leather” but nonetheless I got the beautiful pottery green colour and it is STUNNING olive colour. The bag was quite comfortable and fit so much without being bulky like the LV artsy. I also saved $700 buying from baltini (Italian far fetch) the original model has rivets and puddle leather. The new model doesn’t have the rivets and is more structured. Pay attention if that’s a make or break deal for you! The zipper on the orginal model does not bother me at all. This is soooo pretty!! The sunglasses are balenciaga, also came from Italy (24S)


Beautiful classic bag, congrats!  The color is indeed amazing - neutral enough to be easy to style, but not boring in the slightest.


----------

